# Introducing Karlee-Sue



## Debi (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello Everyone

I have just chosen my Cockapoo puppy this morning and pick her up in 4 weeks. She is absolutely beautiful and I couldn't wait to show her off. Her name is Karlee-Sue and she is a black and white parti cockapoo. It was sooo hard picking just one puppy I could of chose them all, in fact paid my deposit before I had decided on a puppy. I am so please and can't wait to bring her home.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Well congratulations, she's a beauty.


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous. Love the mask like markings on her face. Congratulations.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a lovely snuggly bundle.
Welcome


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah K-S looks amazing, keep us updated with pictures and her home coming.
Enjoy the puppy shopping in the meantime x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

What a precious little doll!!!!


----------



## Nessa (May 4, 2014)

A darling one!


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

She's beautiful. How old is she at the moment - she looks a good size already?


----------



## Debi (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your replies.

She's 6 weeks old at the moment. I'm collecting her in 4 weeks because that's when I start my annual leave for 2 weeks so I can spend time with her and settle her in her new home.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Those extra couple of weeks she spends with her mum will be very beneficial, and the breeder should get the toilet training under way too (with mum being a good example). I hope the next 4 weeks passes quickly for you.


----------



## Debi (Jul 12, 2013)

*Karlee-Sue is Home*

Karlee-Sue has now been home for a week (pictures attached) and she is an absolute little darling (at the moment) she is so funny i could sit and watch her all day. No problem with feeding, potty training going well and she is getting used to living with a cat (and the cat is tolerating her). The only problem I am finding with her is that she plays with and chews the gravel in the garden, I'm not sure if she is actually swallowing it, I haven't seen any gravel in her toilet but I am quite worried. Has anyone else had this problem with their puppies?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh she's totally stunning! Sounds like all is well. As for the gravel, I do recall someone having this problem before and I think they put some garden netting down until puppy grew out if wanting to eat gravel.


----------



## Debi (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks Ruth I will look into netting as it would be cheaper option. I was looking into removing all the gravel or covering it with slabs and plant troughs.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Found the thread...

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=24466&highlight=Netting


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Turns out I suggested netting... Not sure if it was actually used or not!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She's adorable I have a brown and white parti girl named Molly. They have a similar coat it seems This is her as a puppy 9 weeks old.


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Your little lady is gorgeous! My puppy is 12 weeks now and LOVES to get hold of and crunch stones from the garden. I try not to let her eat them but she is a little madam and I'm sure she has managed to swallow a few. Netting sounds a good idea just so you don't have to keep retrieving things from her mouth!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow she's really beautiful!! How could you resist that little face and shaggy pup fur?! Yes Poppy loves stones but has never swallowed them, when she was small I just had to take them because she wasn't bothered about food enough to swap. Now she's trained me to get cheese when she brings me a stone


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

She's grown so much already! Such a beautiful poo.

We've not had to do a lot of puppy-proofing in the house, but we have had to puppy-proof quite a lot of the garden because of stone, mud and plant eating obsessions.  We've just put up temporary fixes though as she'll get better with age (we hope ). Netting sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Debi (Jul 12, 2013)

Ahh Molly was so cute, I love the parti colour cockapoos.


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

Amazingly cute. Congratulations.


----------



## sophiecutiepoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Karlee-sue is an absolute cutie  thank you for sharing the pictures!! I hope the stone problem resolves itself quickly for you. Sophie loves anything wood although I have had the occasional scare with a pebble or two. It is just a puppy thing...they love to make you worry and then get petted and coddled.


----------

